# Werdet aktiv



## Golden Egg (26 Oktober 2007)

Schaut euch einfach mal die Seite an. Die Problematik erklärt sich von selbst...

http://www.vorratsdatenspeicherung.de/

P.S.: Würde mich freuen wenn dieser Link auch in anderen Foren weiter verbreitet wird. So das so viele Menschen wie möglich darüber bescheid wissen.


----------



## Markus (26 Oktober 2007)

die können von mir aus auch gerne wissen wann ich wo welche sorte kondome gekauft habe, wann ich wie lange mit welcher nutte telefoniert habe und in welchem hotelzimmer ich dann mit ihr gefickt habe.

solange dadurch auch nur ein kinderficker oder ein extremistisches arschloch mehr geschnapt wird!

diese ganze rumheulerei wegen dem datenschutz zeugt doch geradezu davon das ihr weder über aufrichtigkeit und stärke noch über ehlichkeit verfügt...


----------



## Markus (26 Oktober 2007)

aja ok, ein problem hätte ich dann doch mit dem datenschutz.
sobald die mit ihrer schnüfflerei zuviel von meiner kostbaren bandreite im internet beschlagnahmen hat der spass ein loch...


----------



## vollmi (26 Oktober 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> solange dadurch auch nur ein kinderficker oder ein extremistisches arschloch mehr geschnapt wird!



Das wird aber nicht passieren.

Irgendwer hat mal gesagt: "Wer seine Freiheit aufgibt um Sicherheit zu erlangen, wird beides verlieren"

Er hatte recht.

Ich will nicht das jemand aufzeichnet das ich z.B. bei der Konkurenz an einem Vorstellungsgespräch war, und das mein Arbeitgeber womöglich vorzeitig erfährt.

Ich will auch nicht das jemand erfährt das ich mit einer Freundin ausgegangen bin und meine Frau das erfährt. Das wäre nämlich genau nur meine sache und geht niemanden etwas an.

mfG René


----------



## vollmi (26 Oktober 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> aja ok, ein problem hätte ich dann doch mit dem datenschutz.
> sobald die mit ihrer schnüfflerei zuviel von meiner kostbaren bandreite im internet beschlagnahmen hat der spass ein loch...



Wie jetzt? Du würdest es in kauf nehmen das ein Kinderschänder durch die Lappen geht nur damit du mehr Bandbreite hast? Schäm dich.


----------



## IBN-Service (26 Oktober 2007)

vollmi schrieb:


> Ich will nicht das jemand aufzeichnet das ich z.B. bei der Konkurenz an einem Vorstellungsgespräch war, und das mein Arbeitgeber womöglich vorzeitig erfährt.
> 
> Ich will auch nicht das jemand erfährt das ich mit einer Freundin ausgegangen bin und meine Frau das erfährt. Das wäre nämlich genau nur meine sache und geht niemanden etwas an.
> 
> mfG René




Hallo Rene,

in beiden Beispielen gebe ich dir Recht,
aber ich glaube weniger, dass diese was mit Vorratsdatenspeicherung zu tun haben.

Oder ist deine Frau Staatsanwältin, die dir verbrecheriche Tendenzen nachzuweisen versucht ?


CU

Jürgen.


----------



## maxi (26 Oktober 2007)

Der Grundsatz sollte sein die Freiheit des einzelnen geht genau so weit bis die eines anderen anfängt.
Es geht also im Prinzip schon absolut niemanden etwas an was ich tue und lasse solange ich damit keiner andere Person einschränke oder dieser bzw. gegenfalls mir selbst Schaden zufüge.

Durch mehr überwachung werden bestimmte Straftaten nicht verhindert.
Im Gegenteil maches provoziert teils zu Straftaten weil die Überwachung eine Art der Aufmerksamkeit bietet und ein Interesse an der Straftat weckt.

Die Diskussion über die Onlienüberwachung fand ich persönlich extrem hart. Was da schon ohen genehmigung gemacht wurde wiedersprach sehr unseren Grundrechten udn Grundpflichten. Zum Glück wurde das ganze Gestoppt. Es ist ein sehr gefährlicher Grad den die Politik da eingeschlagen hat / bzw. die Türen die sie versucht auf zu machen.

Argumente wie *Warum bist du dagegen? Dann hast du etwas zu verbergen!* oder *Dann willst du das weiter Straftäter rumlaufen udn nicht entdeckt werden!* werfen recht schnell immer die Frage der eigentlichen Kausalität auf. 

Ob nicht doch die Angst als Mittel für einen anderen Zwecke benutzt wird.


----------



## IBN-Service (26 Oktober 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> Durch mehr überwachung werden bestimmte Straftaten nicht verhindert.
> Im Gegenteil maches provoziert teils zu Straftaten weil die Überwachung eine Art der Aufmerksamkeit bietet und ein Interesse an der Straftat weckt.



Hallo maxi,

erst mal Glückwunsch zu deinem verbesserten Deutsch!
Ich versteh jetzt schon fast das meiste, was du schreibst.

Zum Zitat:
Es sollte also auch freier Schußwaffenverkauf in DE erlaubt werden, 
damit das Interesse am illegalen Besitz solcher sinkt?

Auch Drogen sollen frei verkäuflich sein, 
damit die Jugend das Interesse daran verliert?


Habe ich das so richtig verstanden ?

CU

Jürgen.


----------



## vollmi (26 Oktober 2007)

IBN-Service schrieb:


> Hallo Rene,
> 
> in beiden Beispielen gebe ich dir Recht,
> aber ich glaube weniger, dass diese was mit Vorratsdatenspeicherung zu tun haben.
> ...



Nö, isch abe gar keine Frau 

Aber solche Datensammlungen wecken Begehrlichkeiten, es gibt einige Industrien die an solchen Daten interesse hätten. Und mit entsprechendem Aufwand kommt man da dann auch dran.

Uebrigens Interessanter Satz den du da ins Gespräch bringst.




> Es sollte also auch freier Schußwaffenverkauf in DE erlaubt werden,
> damit das Interesse am illegalen Besitz solcher sinkt?



Wie kommt es eigentlich das z.B. hier in der Schweiz wo die hälfte der Bevölkerung schon eine Kriegswaffe zuhause hat. Und jeder Staatsbürger ohne probleme legal eine Waffe haben kann inklusive Munition. Wie kommt es hier eigentlich das der grösste teil der Delikte mit Schusswaffen mit illegalen Waffen verübt wird?

Hat die möglichkeit Legal eine Waffe zu erwerben womöglich kaum Einfluss auf den illegalen Waffenmarkt?

mfG René


----------



## maxi (26 Oktober 2007)

IBN-Service schrieb:


> Hallo maxi,
> 
> erst mal Glückwunsch zu deinem verbesserten Deutsch!
> Ich versteh jetzt schon fast das meiste, was du schreibst.
> ...


 
Das übt beides Gewalt aus, die Waffe Physische, die Drogen Psychische.

Was ich jedoch ausdrücken möchte ist:
In den Medien ist ganz gross eine Kindesmisshandlung. Es wird von den Medien extrem ausgeschlachtet. Nun wird erst so macnhe kranke Sehle daruaf hingewiesen das es so etwas gibt.
Ist ein schlechtes Beispiel.

Besser:

In den Medien steht ganz gross: 
Das Trinken von Absinth soll überwacht werden! 
Absinth ist eine Rauschdroge.

Danach werden sehr viele Leser Absinth trinken.

Ein jeder Weiss was Absinth ist bzw. das es dies gibt. Aber an sich Inetressiert es niemand.


----------



## Perfektionist (26 Oktober 2007)

mal zwei Beispiele, warum so massives Datensammeln keinen Sinn macht:

Gen-Datenbank: wenn jeder Bundesbürger seinen angeblich so eindeutigen Gen-Fingerabdruck abgibt, dann haste bei jedem Verbrechen gleich zehn Verdächtige (leider kenn ich jetzt die genaue zahl nicht - korrigiert mich!). Die Chancen, dass da mal der Falsche verknackt wird, steigt - von den Unannehmlichkeiten eines reinen Routineverhörs mal ganz zu schweigen.

zweites Beispiel: rufst bei Deiner Freundin an. hast nen Zahlendreher und landest an einem entsprechenden Anschluss - und schon bist Du Mitglied in einer verbrecherischen Organisation (in den Augen der Ermittler).


... und dass die Daten nicht unbedingt sicher verwart sind, bereitet mir auch Unbehagen

EDIT: sehe gerade, dass das Thema schon recht alt ist: http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=13209


----------



## Ralle (26 Oktober 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> die können von mir aus auch gerne wissen wann ich wo welche sorte kondome gekauft habe, wann ich wie lange mit welcher nutte telefoniert habe und in welchem hotelzimmer ich dann mit ihr gefickt habe.
> 
> solange dadurch auch nur ein kinderficker oder ein extremistisches arschloch mehr geschnapt wird!
> 
> diese ganze rumheulerei wegen dem datenschutz zeugt doch geradezu davon das ihr weder über aufrichtigkeit und stärke noch über ehlichkeit verfügt...



Müßige Diskussion, aber gut, wart mal ab, wenn das Finanzamt vor deiner Tür steht und alle Informationen hat, die sie eigentlich nicht unbedingt haben sollen !

Ansonsten ist ja noch offen, ob wirklich ein Verbrecher mehr, durch die Bespitzelung Aller, geschnappt wird. Das wird zwar behauptet, aber normale Polizeiarbeit leistet auch schon eine Menge. Und welcher wirklich clevere Verbrecher, ist so blöd, ohne Verschlüsselung, geklautem Handy, anonymisiertem Internetzgang, seine Schandtaten zu begehen. Wer das offen macht, wird auch ohne Spitzel im Internet leicht geschnappt.


----------



## maxi (26 Oktober 2007)

Das nächste währe dann dass sich die Bürger, so wie damals in den Stasiland, gegenseitig Denunzieren sollen


----------



## Markus (26 Oktober 2007)

vollmi schrieb:


> Ich will auch nicht das jemand erfährt das ich mit einer Freundin ausgegangen bin und meine Frau das erfährt. Das wäre nämlich genau nur meine sache und geht niemanden etwas an.
> 
> mfG René


 
na hoffentlich erfährt sie es!
wenn du so ein häuchlerisches dreckiges weichei bist das seine frau betrügt und angst hat das sie was davon erfährt, dann kann kann ich gut verstehen das du zu denen gehörst die bei so einem gesetz die hosen voll haben...

ich wünsche jedem der seine partnerin betrügt das die tante dahinterkommt und euch mit einem guten scheidungsanwalt um haus und hof und zukünftig 50% euzres einkommens bringt!
(andersherum naürlich auch...)




Ralle schrieb:


> Müßige Diskussion, aber gut, wart mal ab, wenn das Finanzamt vor deiner Tür steht und alle Informationen hat, die sie eigentlich nicht unbedingt haben sollen !


 
kein problem meine buchhaltung ist absolut wasserdicht.



@alle
für wie wichtig haltet ihr euch eigentlich?
sollte sowas wirklich kommen, was glaubt ihr wie hoch die warscheinlichkeit ist das sich auch nur ein einziger bulle für eure unwichtigkeiten interessiert?


arme welt, alles verlogene weicheier!


----------



## vollmi (26 Oktober 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> na hoffentlich erfährt sie es!
> wenn du so ein häuchlerisches dreckiges weichei bist das seine frau betrügt und angst hat das sie was davon erfährt, dann kann kann ich gut verstehen das du zu denen gehörst die bei so einem gesetz die hosen voll haben...
> 
> ich wünsche jedem der seine partnerin betrügt das die tante dahinterkommt und euch mit einem guten scheidungsanwalt um haus und hof und zukünftig 50% euzres einkommens bringt!
> (andersherum naürlich auch...)


 
Das ist doch völlig irrelevant ob so einer ein dreckschwein ist. Es ist nicht verboten.

Aber ich meine, ihr hattet doch so eine gute Staatssicherheit (Stasi) welche über jeden Bürger bescheid wusste. Wenn diese doch so gut war, wieso habt ihr sie aufgelöst? Da gabs doch sicher keine Kinderschänder mehr oder?

mfG René


----------



## maxi (26 Oktober 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> @alle
> für wie wichtig haltet ihr euch eigentlich?
> sollte sowas wirklich kommen, was glaubt ihr wie hoch die warscheinlichkeit ist das sich auch nur ein einziger bulle für eure unwichtigkeiten interessiert?
> 
> ...


 
Hier geht es aber um unsere Freiheit und um unsere Demokratie.
Kontolle und Nachweisbarkeit ist die Wurzel der totalitären Staatsführung.
Bevor wir so ein Stasi- oder Faschistenland werden sollten würd sogar ich zum Steineschmeissen gehen.

Die Staatsdiener sind wie ihr Name schon sagt daszu da den Volk zu dienen, nicht es zu überwachen.
Wir hier wollen in Frieden und unkontrolliert leben udn unsere königlich bayrische Ruh!
und nicht die ständigen angstamchereien oder Vorschriften.


----------



## Markus (26 Oktober 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> und nicht die ständigen angstamchereien oder Vorschriften.


 
angst vor was?


vorschriften?
naja das ist ein anderes thema, da gibts genug die das leben nur unnötig schwer machen...


----------



## Exmexx (26 Oktober 2007)

vollmi schrieb:


> Aber ich meine, ihr hattet doch so eine gute Staatssicherheit (Stasi) welche über jeden Bürger bescheid wusste. Wenn diese doch so gut war, wieso habt ihr sie aufgelöst? Da gabs doch sicher keine Kinderschänder mehr oder?
> 
> mfG René



Kennst du Dieter Nuhr?


----------



## Markus (26 Oktober 2007)

unternehmt lieber was gegen wincc flexible, das macht mehr sinn als dieses rumgeheule hier...


----------



## maxi (26 Oktober 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> unternehmt lieber was gegen wincc flexible, das macht mehr sinn als dieses rumgeheule hier...


 
OK ICH STIMM DIR AB SOFORT ZU!!

*ÜBERWACHT DIE FLEXIBLE ENTWICKLER 24h AM TAG!!!!*


----------



## Ralle (26 Oktober 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> kein problem meine buchhaltung ist absolut wasserdicht.



Das meinst du nicht im ernst ! Hast du schon mal eine Buchprüfung gehabt, eine richtige meine ich? Können sie bei deinem Firmenwagen die Tankquittungen mit deinen Rechnungen abgleichen, ohne daß dabei herauskommt, daß du an dem Tag gar nicht dienstlich in XY warst usw. usw.? Oder die nehmen dein Handylog von deinem Anbieter und  kontrollieren, ob du auch da warst? Du meinst du bist unwichtig? Für die Steuerfahnder sicher nicht und wenn die meinen, du bist verdächtig, bekommen die alle Daten über dich, nichts ist bei uns wichtiger als sein Geld an Papa Staat abzuführen. Du gehst schließlich schneller in den Knast, wenn du Steuern hinterziehst, als wenn du jemanden umbringst .


----------



## plc_tippser (26 Oktober 2007)

Mir fällt da so ein Film ein mit eienm bösen blonden Schwarzen und dem guten Stalone.

Stalone wird aufgetaut nach x Jahren. In der Zeit wird auch alles überwacht. Du sagst scheiße, zack Knöllchen. Du sagst ficken, zack. Bis gespannt, nach wievielen zacks Markus brummen muss.

pt


----------



## edison (26 Oktober 2007)

lol, aber dann erfahren wir endlich das Geheimniss der 3 Muscheln


----------



## Golden Egg (26 Oktober 2007)

Hübsche Diskussion

Also wer genauso wie ich findet das dieser Gesetzesentwurf gestoppt werden muss, sollte mit zu den Bundesweiten Demos gehen. 

Aber natürlich sollte das ganze friedlich ablaufen.

P.S.:Informiert eure Freunde über diesen Gesetzesentwurf, denn er wird uns alle betreffen.


----------



## Markus (26 Oktober 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> Das meinst du nicht im ernst ! Hast du schon mal eine Buchprüfung gehabt, eine richtige meine ich? Können sie bei deinem Firmenwagen die Tankquittungen mit deinen Rechnungen abgleichen, ohne daß dabei herauskommt, daß du an dem Tag gar nicht dienstlich in XY warst usw. usw.? Oder die nehmen dein Handylog von deinem Anbieter und kontrollieren, ob du auch da warst? Du meinst du bist unwichtig? Für die Steuerfahnder sicher nicht und wenn die meinen, du bist verdächtig, bekommen die alle Daten über dich, nichts ist bei uns wichtiger als sein Geld an Papa Staat abzuführen. Du gehst schließlich schneller in den Knast, wenn du Steuern hinterziehst, als wenn du jemanden umbringst .


 

na und?
bin mir sogar fast sicher das ich zuviel bezahle...


----------



## Perfektionist (26 Oktober 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> unternehmt lieber was gegen wincc flexible, das macht mehr sinn als dieses rumgeheule hier...


 
hab schon ausgeheult - wegen WinCC flexible - keine Tränen mehr - was nun?


----------



## Ralle (26 Oktober 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> na und?
> bin mir sogar fast sicher das ich zuviel bezahle...



Ja, das dachte ich auch :???:!


----------



## Markus (26 Oktober 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> Ja, das dachte ich auch :???:!


 
wie soll ich das formulieren?
mein steuerberater hält mich für ein weichei


----------



## zotos (26 Oktober 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> wie soll ich das formulieren?
> mein steuerberater hält mich für ein weichei



Ich Dich auch!


----------



## Markus (26 Oktober 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Ich Dich auch!


 
hmm - wieso?


----------



## Markus (26 Oktober 2007)

aja noch was...
sollte der fiskus dadurch tatsächlich mehr einblick bekommen, dann wäre das am ende für uns alle gut.

wo wird der reinschauen? bei irgndeinem kleinen wurm der seine 50k im jahr hat? bei der hausfrau die bei ebay handyschalen und wäscheklammern vertickt?

oder vielleicht doch eher bei denen wo man was holen könnte? topverdiehner große firmen?

das letzgenannte alle nicht die abgaben zahlen die sie müssten ist ja allgemein bekannt. wenn der fiskus dort anzapft, dann wäre es langfristig denkbar das es der kleine mann garnichtmehr notwendig hat irgendwas zu hinterziehen.


aber vielleicht bin ich ja wirklich so saudoof und naiv das ich es einfach nicht begreifen kann, vielleicht bin ich ja wirklich so verbogen im hirn das es einfach zu hoch für micht ist, aber ich begreife es einfach nicht!
was soll daran schlimm sein? von mir können die alles haben, wobei ich mir wie gesagt verdammt sicher bin das die sich für mich kleinen wurm einen dreck interessieren...

und wenn der herr beamte einen von den pornos auf meinem rechner will, dann muss er noch nichteinmal seinen "bundestrojaner" (<-- sollte wort des jahres 2007 werden! war ja wohl eine geiler joke...) bemühen, nein - anruf genügt und ich schicke im den streifen...


ach was solls, mir gehts am arsch vorbei ob das so kommt oder nicht, aber wenn ich wegen so einer scheiss demo im stau stehe, dann ist achterbahn!


----------



## Larry Laffer (26 Oktober 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> aber vielleicht bin ich ja wirklich so saudoof und naiv das ich es einfach nicht begreifen kann, vielleicht bin ich ja wirklich so verbogen im hirn das es einfach zu hoch für micht ist, aber ich begreife es einfach nicht!


 
Ohne Wertung - jeder hat ein Recht auf seine Meinung.

Vielleicht sollte man aber bei der ganzen (netten) Diskussion dieses Threads nicht vergessen, dass es bei der Angelegenheit NICHT um die Überwachung von Endschaltern und NICHT um die Aufzeichnung von Prozess- und Produktionsdaten geht.

Und noch am Rande ... ein Topverdiehner bei einer großen Firma wird sich IMMER irgendwie am Fiskus vorbeimogeln können. Wir kleinen Kacker aber nciht ...
Offiziere werden befördert - Soldaten werden erschossen ...

Aber wie gesagt ... Ohne Wertung ...


----------



## vollmi (26 Oktober 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> oder vielleicht doch eher bei denen wo man was holen könnte? topverdiehner große firmen?
> 
> das letzgenannte alle nicht die abgaben zahlen die sie müssten ist ja allgemein bekannt. wenn der fiskus dort anzapft, dann wäre es langfristig denkbar das es der kleine mann garnichtmehr notwendig hat irgendwas zu hinterziehen.



Nunja die Grossen können es sich aber leisten die zu bestechen die ein Auge zudrücken können. Und schon ist der Fiskus wieder auf die Kleinen angewiesen.

Es ist ja nicht so das der Fiskus nicht die Mittel hätte, jetzt schon auf die Grossen loszugehen.

Nenn mit paranoid. Ich nenn dich naiv.

Die allgemeine überwachung der Bevölkerung ist für mich der Anfang vom Ende. Nicht der Staat sollte die Bevölkerung überwachen sondern die Bevölkerung den Staat.

Aber dir steht es natürlich frei in allen deinen Räumen sowie Schlafzimmer und Bad Kameras aufhängen zu lassen um sicherzugehen das keiner vom Staat zu der Meinung gelangen könnte das du da irgendwas verbotenes machst. Du hast ja nichts zu verbergen.

mfG René

mfG René


----------



## MSB (26 Oktober 2007)

Wenn ich jemanden persönlich kenne, bin ich aufrichtig, ehrlich ...
wenn ich das mal nicht bin gebe ich das im Regelfall dann auch zu.

Ich habe aber ein Problem damit, wenn jeder Beamtentrottel, Zugriff auf Sachen hat,
die nur mich und engste Bekannte was angehen.

Und:
Wenn mir ein Politiker einen wirklich schlüssigen Beweiß vorlegt, das dadurch nicht ausschließlich Kleinstkriminalität aufgeklärt werden kann,
dann würde ich mir meine Meinung u.U. nochmal überlegen.
Welche Terroristische Vereinigung wäre so dämlich, das die sich durch sowas in die Suppe spucken lassen.
Welcher Kinderschänder schreibt seine Tat danach in irgend ein Forum,
oder telefoniert mit irgendwem darüber ...


OffTopic:
P.S. Zu WinCC Flex: Auch du Markus bist so ein Weichei, du lästerst Tag ein, Tag aus über Flex,
bist aber offensichtlich trotzdem gewillt, Siemens jedes Jahr ein Schweinegeld für Updates ( Von V0.1 auf V0.12) in den Arsch zu schieben.

Kauft es nicht, überzeuge deine Kunden die dir das u.U. vorschreiben, das macht dann jeder dems nicht passt,
und die Sache erledigt sich von selbst, ohne Aufregen, ohne Ärger, ohne Wunschliste ...


Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Ralle (26 Oktober 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> wo wird der reinschauen? bei irgndeinem kleinen wurm der seine 50k im jahr hat? bei der hausfrau die bei ebay handyschalen und wäscheklammern vertickt?
> 
> oder vielleicht doch eher bei denen wo man was holen könnte? topverdiehner große firmen?



Aber Markus, das ist doch uralt und sonnenklar. Was ist besser, 10.000 Leuten 10.000€ abnehmen oder 10.000.000 100€ noch dazu, wenn man selbst eher zu den 10.000 gehört oder von denen in irgend einer Form abhängig ist?



Markus schrieb:


> aber vielleicht bin ich ja wirklich so saudoof und naiv das ich es einfach nicht begreifen kann, vielleicht bin ich ja wirklich so verbogen im hirn das es einfach zu hoch für micht ist, aber ich begreife es einfach nicht!
> was soll daran schlimm sein? von mir können die alles haben, wobei ich mir wie gesagt verdammt sicher bin das die sich für mich kleinen wurm einen dreck interessieren...




Aber, aber, soweit mußt du nicht an dir zweifeln !
Denk aber mal daran, daß das vielleicht nur der Anfang ist. Wo hört man dann auf, Kamera in jedem Schlafzimmer, Klo, Abstellraum? Wer weiß denn, was den Jungs noch alles einfällt. Der Staat hat doch seine Geheimdienste, wieso muß jeder Wald- und Wiesenbulle und jeder linkische Beamte da auch noch mitmachen dürfen?


----------



## Markus (26 Oktober 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> Denk aber mal daran, daß das vielleicht nur der Anfang ist. Wo hört man dann auf, Kamera in jedem Schlafzimmer, Klo, Abstellraum? Wer weiß denn, was den Jungs noch alles einfällt. Der Staat hat doch seine Geheimdienste, wieso muß jeder Wald- und Wiesenbulle und jeder linkische Beamte da auch noch mitmachen dürfen?


 

wenn es soweit ist kann man immer noch was dagegen machen.
aber von anfang an rumheulen finde ich lächerlich.

wobei das schon sehr weit hergeholt ist, warum sollte das jemand machen/wollen?


----------



## Ralle (26 Oktober 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> wenn es soweit ist kann man immer noch was dagegen machen.
> aber von anfang an rumheulen finde ich lächerlich.
> 
> wobei das schon sehr weit hergeholt ist, warum sollte das jemand machen/wollen?



Ja natürlich, sind ja auch konstruierte Beispiele, unter dem Motto, "Was ist denn dann machbar". Das ist schon überspitzt. Aber, wann ist es denn soweit, Markus? Was heißt, von Anfang an, wir sind mittendrin! Es heult auch keiner rum , im Allgemeinen wird gewarnt und aufgerufen, sich gegen so etwas zur wehr zu setzen, das ist doch ok und Jedermans Recht. Es fängt doch immer ganz klein an und wird manchmal (natürlich nur manchmal) dann ganz groß. Ob und wann, kann keiner genau vorhersagen. Laß noch ein paar Politiker und Industriebosse bei Attentaten zu schaden kommen und du hast die Kameras auf dem Klo. Im Übrigen hat die berühmte Rasterfahndung auch nichts erbracht, außer Unmengen an Daten über Leute, die sich nie hatten was zu schulden kommen lassen, aber in DAS Raster gepaßt haben. Langhaarige z.Bsp. .


----------



## Tobi P. (26 Oktober 2007)

Hehe, was wollt ihr denn eigentlich gegen diese dummdreisten Politik-Arschlöcher unternehmen? Wie die Franzosen auf die Barrikaden gehen? Das funktioniert nicht, während die Franzmänner schon die Strassensperren aufbauen, warten die bescheuerten Deutschen noch auf die Baugenehmigung 

Von mir aus kann unser Spitzelapparat auch ruhig wissen, dass ich eine hochbrisante ANFO-Ladung herstellen kann, einschliesslich Schwarzpulver-Verstärkerladung mit Brückenzünder (Verstärker deshalb weil Brückenzünder allein nicht sprengfähig) oder alternativ Thermitzünder. Und wo hat der gute Tobi das gelernt, im Terrorcamp? Nein, nicht wirklich. Im bösen Internet, wo es von Bombenbauern nur so wimmelt? Nö, da auch nicht. Aber vielleicht hat er es ja beim Bund gelernt?


Gruß Tobi


----------



## Markus (26 Oktober 2007)

Ralle schrieb:


> ...im Allgemeinen wird gewarnt und aufgerufen, sich gegen so etwas zur wehr zu setzen, das ist doch ok und Jedermans Recht.


 

das ist ja das traurige, in diesem land ist leider nur ein verschwindent geringer pronzentsatz der bevölkerung in der lage objektive entscheidungen zu treffen. diese leute lassen sich mit solchen sachen leicht ködern und sobald jemand ein foto mach toder einen sps-forum offline reader basteln will muss er sich mit diesem datenschutzdünschiss rumärgern!




> Ein Student der Eagle Rock Junior High gewann den ersten Preis auf der Greater Idaho Falls Science Fair. Er versuchte aufzuzeigen, wie konditioniert wir auf Warnmeldungen mit pseudowissenschaftlichen Aussagen reagieren, die Furcht vor allem in unserer Umgebung produzieren. In seinem Projekt bat er Menschen eine Petition zu unterschreiben, mit der er eine strenge Kontrolle oder das Verbot der Chemikalie "Dihydrogen Monoxide" forderte.
> Die folgenden Argumente wurden dafür angeführt:
> 
> es kann übermäßiges Schwitzen und Erbrechen verursachen
> ...


 

ICH WILL NICHT DAS DIE WÄHLEN DÜRFEN!!!


Überwachung hätte noch andere vorteile, man könnte zb die einschaltquoten von "astro-tv" scannen und alle die das regelmäsig anschauen schonmal auf einer liste notieren. die die da wirklich anrufen werden am nächsten tag direkt abgeholt und kommen in eine geschlossene anstalt oder werden des landes verwiesen oder man steckt sie in das gleiche lager wie in das wo die ganzen typen hinkommen die sich ansonsten bei talkshows finden...

es geht einfach nix über eine gepflegte diktatur...


aja nehmt das mit dem lager und so nicht so ernst, wobei - naja vielelicht doch.


----------



## zotos (26 Oktober 2007)

Ich habe BAFöG bezogen. Das ganze auch noch zu recht. 

Allerdings haben die genau in dem Zeitfenster wo ich dies empfangen habe einen Abgleich zwischen dem Bnudesamt für Finanzen und den Kreditinstituten gemacht (neu eingeführt). Da dachte ich die Inquisition wäre auferstanden. Die Fragebögen und Briefe die mir da in Haus kamen waren nicht gerade Bürger freundlich formuliert. Was aber gut zu verstehen war, waren die Androhungen von Strafen bei falsch Angaben.

Die haben einen Automatischen Abgleich gemacht und automatisch einen von Juristen Verfassten Brief an die Betroffenen geschickt. Von denen dann die meisten auf Anhieb nicht alles verstanden haben.

Ich lese des öfteren das man ja nicht so wichtig sei das der Staat einen observiert und die Datenmenge alle zu bespitzeln auch viel zu groß wäre. Aber ein Gesetz das heute erlassen wird muss auch im der Technik der näheren Zukunft klar kommen. Gerade im Computerbereich kann das ganz schnell gehen.

Ich habe letztens einen Bericht gesehen was 1982/83 in der BRD los war als die diese Volkszählung veranstalten wollten (und 1987 abgeschwächt gemacht haben) da war echt was los.

Wir sollten bei jedem Furz von Schäuble und Co. eine Verfassungsbeschwerde an das Verfassungsgericht in Karlsruhe schicken. Dazu braucht man keinen Anwalt. 



			
				Den Ärzten schrieb:
			
		

> Geh mal wieder auf die Straße, geh mal wieder Demonstrieren!


----------



## Markus (26 Oktober 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Aber ein Gesetz das heute erlassen wird muss auch im der Technik der näheren Zukunft klar kommen. Gerade im Computerbereich kann das ganz schnell gehen.


 
ein guter programmierer schafft das heute schon mit einer 317er wenn er nicht gerade versucht es in KOP zu lösen.


----------



## Hermann (26 Oktober 2007)

ich frage mich womit sowas finanziert werden soll?
wir haben doch eh kein geld
und das was irgendwo da ist wird im ausland für irgendwelche
sachen verpulvert die uns nix bringen...

und wer soll das überwachen?
die polizei? die ham doch eh genug zu tun

ist genau wie der co2 kack, in anderen ländern geht das auch ohne,
denn wo fahren denn die autos die viel co2 ausstossen
Nein, die fahren nicht zum schrotthändler, sondern gehen ins ausland
und da? ja da werden sie weitergefahren bis alles kaputt ist an dem kerrn


----------



## Perfektionist (26 Oktober 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> ICH WILL NICHT DAS DIE WÄHLEN DÜRFEN!!!


 
die haben bereits gewählt - aktiv und passiv. Und ich will mal hoffen, dass da trotzdem kluge Leute dabei sind, die wissen, dass es darum geht, dem Bürger ein Gefühl von Sicherheit zu geben und eben nur so zu tun, als ob man überwachen würde.

Wenn man einen Flieger besteigen will, wird einem ja neuerdings sogar eine Nagelfeile abgenommen. Aber dass hinter der Kontrolle der Duty-free-shop kommt, wo man literweise Schnaps in Glasflaschen kaufen kann, dass scheint wohl keiner zu sehen. Also: Glasflasche kaufen, abschlagen ...! aber wenn man in der Brusttasche nen mikroschraubenzieher zum Lichtschrankenjustieren stecken hatt, schaun se einen schräg von der Seite an?


EDIT:



Markus schrieb:


> Überwachung hätte noch andere vorteile, man könnte zb die einschaltquoten von "astro-tv" scannen und alle die das regelmäsig anschauen schonmal auf einer liste notieren. die die da wirklich anrufen werden am nächsten tag direkt abgeholt ...


 
dafür 100% ACK


----------



## kiestumpe (26 Oktober 2007)

Hermann schrieb:


> ich frage mich womit sowas finanziert werden soll?
> wir haben doch eh kein geld
> kerrn



gute Frage - nächste Frage !

Ich hab mir schon überlegt ob nicht letztendlich wieder Sparmassnahmen dahinterstecken, die dann letztlich den Polizeibeamten in den Vorruhestand schicken und Kollege Kombjuder, Oracle und Trojaner die Menschen ersetzen sollen. 


(Hoffentlich liest Schäuble hier nicht mit - Markus wer bist du eigentlich wirklich


----------



## Tobi P. (26 Oktober 2007)

Der soll hier ruhig mitlesen! Wenn diese durchgeknallten paranoiden Arschlöcher mir einen Trojaner auf mein heiliges Notebook packen, werde ich zum Terroristen und trete als erste Amtshandlung seinen Arsch in eine erdnahe Umlaufbahn :twisted:


----------



## Markus (27 Oktober 2007)

kiestumpe schrieb:


> ...-Markus wer bist du eigentlich wirklich


 
warscheinlich der am wenigsten datengeschützte hier im forum...
von keinem anderen gibt es in diesem forum mehr persönliche angaben, fotos und zu allem überfluss ein impresum...

na und?


----------



## HeizDuese (27 Oktober 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> warscheinlich der am wenigsten datengeschützte hier im forum...
> von keinem anderen gibt es in diesem forum mehr persönliche angaben, fotos und zu allem überfluss ein impresum...
> 
> na und?



  eben... einer von Millionen und nichts zu verbergen. Irgendwann bekommen wir alle unseren gen. Fingerabdruck bei der Geburt abgenommen und eine GUID zugewiesen. Was soll's? Wenn es dazu dient die Welt sicherer zu machen, warum nicht? Böse wird's erst, wenn diese Daten auch zu anderen Zwecken misbraucht werden: Versicherungen und Firmen kennen (mögliche) Krankheitsbilder ...  Aber wir Deutschen lassen und eh alles gefallen, solange wir nur kein Tempolimit haben und die rechte Fahrspur nicht nutzen müssen (müssem schon, wir tun's aber nicht) ....


----------



## lorenz2512 (27 Oktober 2007)

hallo,
wohin das führt sieht man hier: http://abmahnwahn.dreipage.de/hausdurchsuchung_44096722.html

hausdurchsuchung wegem einem popigelem spiel was er aus dem i-net gesaugt haben soll.
so ist es jetzt schon, mit der schachsinnigen datenhaltung werden keine terroristen oder schwerkriminelle entarnt, da werden nur kleine bürger abgezockt durch gewitzte leute die dann die gesetzeslücken ausnutzen.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (27 Oktober 2007)

HeizDuese schrieb:


> solange wir nur kein Tempolimit haben und die rechte Fahrspur nicht nutzen müssen (müssem schon, wir tun's aber nicht) ....


 
Es gibt ne rechte Fahrspur ????????? Du meinst doch nicht etwa den LKW-Parkplatz........


----------



## argv_user (27 Oktober 2007)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Es gibt ne rechte Fahrspur ????????? Du meinst doch nicht etwa den LKW-Parkplatz........



Nö, nur bei dreispurigem Ausbau.


----------



## vollmi (27 Oktober 2007)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hausdurchsuchung wegem einem popigelem spiel was er aus dem i-net gesaugt haben soll.
> so ist es jetzt schon, mit der schachsinnigen datenhaltung werden keine terroristen oder schwerkriminelle entarnt, da werden nur kleine bürger abgezockt durch gewitzte leute die dann die gesetzeslücken ausnutzen.




Von Abzocke wenn ein Rechteinhaber sich gegen das Raubkopieren wehrt zu reden ist aber schon ein bisschen seltsam.
Software unrechtmässig zu kopieren oder weiterzugeben ist genauso diebstahl wie sie aus einem Laden inklusive Verpackung mitgehen zu lassen und sollte mit derselben Härte bestraft werden.

Das kann man aber auch ohne Vorratsdatenspeicherung.
Und eine Hausdurchsuchung ist genauso gerechtfertigt wie bei jemandem der Palettenweise Kopierte Filme und Videos verteilt.

mfG René


----------



## lorenz2512 (27 Oktober 2007)

hallo,
ich meinte die verhältnissmäßigkeit, der staat bezahlt 30-40€ zum ermitteln der ip adresse, dann macht die polizei eine hausdurchsuchnung nachdem die abmahnanwälte schon ihre abmahnung verschickt haben, macht irgendwie sinn,oder doch nichtwir bezahlen alle dafür mit.....
irgendeine lobby wird sich schon unserer daten annehmen und ausschlachten
beispiel aus der zukunft(nein, kann jetzt schon passieren): du hast mal mit jemanden am telefon gesprochen, der im visier der fahnder steht, also stellen sie dir die bude auf den kopf, nehmen den pc mit, laufen an deinem arbeitsplatz auf, wühlen ein bißchen im schreibtisch rum.......
den g8 gegnern ist das passiert (auch die keine krawallmacher sind), über die ddr lachen, aber hier werden auch sanktionen gemacht, die datenhaltung ist nur ein puzzelteil im mosaik.


----------



## Tobi P. (28 Oktober 2007)

vollmi schrieb:


> Von Abzocke wenn ein Rechteinhaber sich gegen das Raubkopieren wehrt zu reden ist aber schon ein bisschen seltsam.




Pah! Die verdienen genug Geld mit ihrer Software, wenn sich da z.b. jemand ein Programm zum üben für zu Hause kopiert (Step7, WinCC z.b.) tut das dem Entwickler nicht weh. Das ist ein Schaden im Centbereich und dafür wird dann versucht, dem "Schwerkriminellen" mit einer Abmahnung mehrere zehntausend Euro abzuknöpfen. Wenn es nach der Musik/Softwarelobby gehen würde, hätten wir schon längst die Todesstrafe für Raupkopierer eingeführt :twisted: 
Was sich die Vorstände von den Läden so in die Tasche stecken, wird allerdings geflissentlich unter den Teppich gekehrt............... 


Gruß Tobi


----------



## vollmi (28 Oktober 2007)

Tobi P. schrieb:


> Pah! Die verdienen genug Geld mit ihrer Software,



Ich denke diese Entscheidung darf man beruhigt dem Rechteinhaber überlassen. Man braucht ja überteuerte Software nicht zu kaufen.

Ich klau ja auch keine BMW nur weil sie überteuert sind und sie ja mit den verkauften genügend Geld verdienen.



> wenn sich da z.b. jemand ein Programm zum üben für zu Hause kopiert (Step7, WinCC z.b.) tut das dem Entwickler nicht weh.



Na und, das rechtfertigt keinen Diebstal. Die können ja wenn sie wollen eine Studentenversion anbieten. Müssen sie aber nicht. Wenn sie es nicht tun und keiner die Software dazu klaut hätte sie wohl bei weitem nicht diese Verbreitung und vermutlich auch nicht diesen Preis.



> Das ist ein Schaden im Centbereich und dafür wird dann versucht, dem "Schwerkriminellen" mit einer Abmahnung mehrere zehntausend Euro abzuknöpfen. Wenn es nach der Musik/Softwarelobby gehen würde, hätten wir schon längst die Todesstrafe für Raupkopierer eingeführt :twisted:
> Was sich die Vorstände von den Läden so in die Tasche stecken, wird allerdings geflissentlich unter den Teppich gekehrt...............



Nun, so ist nunmal das Rechtssystem. Das System kann man ändern, aber ich bin der meinung wenn man es nicht ändert weil man es in Ordnung findet, dann sollte man es auch selber einhalten.

Aber nochmal. Worin liegt der Unterschied ob ich mir Software auf illegalen Tauschbörsen runterlade oder ob ich Software im Laden klaue? Sollte das dann auch nicht verfolgt werden?

mfG René


----------



## Markus (28 Oktober 2007)

vollmi schrieb:


> Aber nochmal. Worin liegt der Unterschied ob ich mir Software auf illegalen Tauschbörsen runterlade oder ob ich Software im Laden klaue? Sollte das dann auch nicht verfolgt werden?
> mfG René


 
1. ich gebe dir recht was deine ansichten zu raubkopien angehen.

2. der vergleich hat einen kleinen haken, dem kleinen händler schmerzt es schon wenn jemand software/ein produkt klaut das er bei seinem lieferanten bezahlen muss. --> es würde in diesem fall einen anderen schädigen als beim illegalen download.

3. was zur hölle hat das mit paranoiden menschen zu tun?


----------



## vollmi (28 Oktober 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> 2. der vergleich hat einen kleinen haken, dem kleinen händler schmerzt es schon wenn jemand software/ein produkt klaut das er bei seinem lieferanten bezahlen muss. --> es würde in diesem fall einen anderen schädigen als beim illegalen download.



Das schon. Aber du wirst mir zustimmen das ich die Software auch nicht aus ner Lagerhalle eines Softwareherstellers mitnehmen darf ohne die volle Härte des Gesetzes zu spüren oder?



> 3. was zur hölle hat das mit paranoiden menschen zu tun?



dass du nicht paranoid bist, heisst nicht das SIE nicht hinter dir her sind.

mfG René


----------



## Tobi P. (28 Oktober 2007)

Ich dachte, SIE arbeiten für das Bielefeld-Projekt :???:  Egal, wenn das mit dieser Überwachungsscheisse so weitergeht, drehen WIR den Spiess um und sind hinter IHNEN her. Im übrigen möchte ich nicht, dass Markus aktiv wird - man kennt ja sein Temperament, dann ist dritter Weltkrieg 


Gruß Tobi


----------



## ASEGS (29 Oktober 2007)

*Unterscheidung : "Raubkopie" - Diebstahl*

Guten Abend! 

Um mal mit einfachen Worten ein bisschen rechtlich das zu erklären, worin genau der Unterschied zwischen einem Ladendiebstahl und einer Raubkopie besteht, will ich mich mal hier einklinken.

Wobei nach meiner Ansicht der Begriff Raubkopie völlig verfehlt ist. „Schwarzkopie“ wäre vielleicht richtiger. Der Raub im strafrechtlichen Sinne setzt einen körperlichen Gewaltakt voraus um etwas fremdes, was nicht im Eigentum des Täters steht, erst wegnehmen zu können.

Bei einer „Raub(Schwarz)kopie“ wird das Urheberrecht und die Verwertungsrechte, §§ 53, 106 UrhG verletzt. Ein dinglicher Gegenstand, worauf die geistigen Ergüsse des Urhebers festgehalten worden sind, sprich Sache (z.Bsp. CD) wird nicht gestohlen. 

Beim Diebstahl nach § 242 StGB, wobei das bei so kleinen Gegenständen nach der in der herrschenden Ansicht in Literatur und Rechtsprechung gängigen Apprehensionstheorie , wie einer CD, wird wohl eher Unterschlagung iSd. § 246 StGB zum Zuge kommen; wird dem Eigentümer, sprich dem Ladenbesitzer, der die Rechte für den Verkauf vom Urheber erlangt hat, konkret ein dinglicher Gegenstand weggenommen, worauf der Urheber etwas aufgenommen hat.

Die Hemmschwelle des Täters und damit gerade die subjektive Seite der Tathandlung liegt sicherlich bei einem Ladendiebstahl weit höher. Ein Geschäft zu betreten, mit der Absicht eine Musik-CD wegzunehmen mit der Angst eher entdeckt werden zu können in den Räumlichkeiten des Opfers liegt weit höher, als privat vor dem Rechner mit Pantoffeln zu sitzen und einen Mausklick zu vollziehen. Die subjektive Seite einer strafbaren Handlung ist schon wichtig.

Unterschieden werden muss zwischen zivilrechtlichen und strafrechtlichen Sanktionen. Zivilrechtlich kann der Urheber den Raubkopierer auf Unterlassung, Auskunft und vor allen Dingen auf Schadenersatz in Anspruch nehmen. Gerade beim Schadenersatz können erhebliche Beträge zusammen kommen.
Aber auch eine Strafbarkeit ist bei der Raubkopien gegeben! 
Jede Raubkopie ist in der Regel eine unerlaubte Vervielfältigung oder Verbreitung von urheberrechtlich geschützten Werken. Gemäß § 106 UrhG mit Freiheitsstrafe bis zu 3 Jahren oder mit Geldstrafe bestraft. Auch der Versuch selbst ist strafbar. Heftiger werden die Strafen bei einer gewerbsmäßigen unerlaubten Verwertung. Eine gewerbsmäßige Verwertung liegt immer dann vor, wenn dies in Gewinnerzielungsabsicht erfolgt. Hier droht gemäß § 108 a UrhG eine Freiheitsstrafe von bis zu 5 Jahren oder Geldstrafe. Selbstverständlich bestehen zivilrechtliche Ansprüche neben der Strafbarkeit.

Vergehen sind rechtswidrige Taten, die im Mindestmaß mit einer geringeren Freiheitsstrafe oder die mit Geldstrafe bedroht sind.
Verbrechen sind rechtswidrige Taten, die im Mindestmaß mit Freiheitsstrafe von einem Jahr oder darüber bedroht sind. Bei dem vorliegendem Strafmaß ist eine „Raubkopie“ nur ein Vergehen iSd. 12 II StGB. Genauso wie der Diebstahl. Das Vorliegen eines Raubes iSd. § 249 StGB wäre dagegen erst ein Verbrechen iSd. § 12 I StGB! 
Die „Raub(Schwarz)kopie“ wie auch der klassische Diebstahl sind also Vergehen und unterscheiden sich in dieser Hinsicht nicht!

Gruß
ASEGS


----------



## lorenz2512 (29 Oktober 2007)

hallo,
zur erklärung von ASEGS kann ich nur hinzufügen das die meisten abmahnung darauf basieren das sie die verfehlung im p2p netz erfolgen, also auch ein upload erfolgt (ein download ist nicht so teuer)also eine weltlizenz angerechnet wird, 1 song streitwert 10.000€


----------



## Golden Egg (12 November 2007)

In die Sache kommt Bewegung.
Für Infos einfach wieder auf den Link gehen.

P.S.:Meine Eltern und ich schließen uns der Verfassungsklage an.....Ich hoffe ihr auch.


----------



## Markus (12 November 2007)

Golden Egg schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ihr auch.


 
nö - keine lust...


----------



## kiestumpe (12 November 2007)

Verfolge der Thread hin und wieder mit, mir persönlich ist nicht klar, wieso  folgendes ein Problem ist:

Nach einem Gesetz von CDU, CSU und SPD soll ab 2008 nachvollziehbar werden, wer mit wem in den letzten sechs Monaten per Telefon, Handy oder E-Mail in Verbindung gestanden oder das Internet genutzt hat. Bei Handy-Telefonaten und SMS soll auch der jeweilige Standort des Benutzers festgehalten werden.


Das ganze nutze ich eh, wenn ich meine Rechnung bekomme. Es geht ja noch nichtmal um die Inhalte der Gespräche. In dieser Hinsicht finde ich den Wirbel hierin überzogen.


----------



## afk (12 November 2007)

kiestumpe schrieb:


> Es geht ja noch nichtmal um die Inhalte der Gespräche.


Das würde ja auch den Vogel entgültig abschießen ... 

... wobei sich sogar das bei der Internetnutzung schon relativiert. Wenn die Verbindungsdaten (URL) gespeichert werden, dann ist zum erheblichen Teil auch der Inhalt verfügbar.

Der Knackpunkt ist doch wohl ganz einfach der, daß die Daten einfach mal von allen Bürgern erhoben werden. Wenn einzelne Personen bei berechtigtem Verdacht auf illegale Handlungen nach richterlicher Anordnung beobachtet werden, dann hat da wohl kein vernünftiger Mensch was dagegen. Aber einfach jeden zu überwachen ist ein erheblicher Eingriff in die Privatsphäre, und der nächste Schritt (Inhalte auswerten) ist dann auch nur eine Frage der Zeit.

Überspitzt beschrieben gleicht die Vorgehensweise einem Banküberfall, bei der die Polizei erst mal alle in der Bank erschießt, um dann die mit den Strumpfhosen auf dem Kopf als Bankräuber zu identifizieren ...  


Gruß Axel


----------



## kiestumpe (12 November 2007)

afk schrieb:


> Überspitzt beschrieben gleicht die Vorgehensweise einem Banküberfall, bei der die Polizei erst mal alle in der Bank erschießt, um dann die mit den Strumpfhosen auf dem Kopf als Bankräuber zu identifizieren ...
> 
> Gruß Axel


 
Nicht überspitzt kommt mir das eher so vor, wie die Kamera im Schalterraum und das Abhören nach einem Banküberfall - nicht mehr aber auch nicht weniger...


----------



## lorenz2512 (14 November 2007)

hallo,
im schlepptau von dem gesetz kommen aber noch kleine bonbons auf uns zu z.b. guten tag vekehrskontrolle, oh hier haben wir ja selbstgebrannte cd's, die kassieren wir erstmal ein. so geht stück für stück dahin.


----------



## Zefix (14 November 2007)

Es sollen ja schon mal Navi CDs kontrolliert worden sein....:???:


----------



## vollmi (14 November 2007)

Zefix schrieb:


> Es sollen ja schon mal Navi CDs kontrolliert worden sein....:???:



Na und? Es ist ja nicht verboten Kopien von CDs anzufertigen und auch zu nutzen.

mfG René


----------



## lorenz2512 (14 November 2007)

hallo,
@ vollmi: ganz so einfach nicht, erstmal darfst du den kopierschutz nicht umgehen, und selbst wenn die original cd nicht geschützt ist darfst du dir keine best of zusammenschustern.


----------



## vollmi (14 November 2007)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> @ vollmi: ganz so einfach nicht, erstmal darfst du den kopierschutz nicht umgehen, und selbst wenn die original cd nicht geschützt ist darfst du dir keine best of zusammenschustern.




Der Wortlaut dieses Gesetztes würde mich jetzt doch interessieren.
Das heisst, ich darf mir keine Sicherheitskopie von meinen eigenen CDs machen (die nicht kopiergeschützt sind) und dann z.B. diese Sicherungskopien zusammen auf einer DVD sichern?

Ganz zu schweigen davon das "Kopierschutz umgehen" ein ziemlich schwammiger Begriff ist. Unter Linux merk ich von einem Audiocdkopierschutz garnichts und kann die mp3en wie ich will.

mfG René


----------



## Oberchefe (14 November 2007)

> Unter Linux merk ich von einem Audiocdkopierschutz garnichts und kann die mp3en wie ich will.


 
Mit dem richtigen Leselaufwerk (und ich wollte schon mal mein altes Plextor SCSI Laufwerk verschrotten :-D ) sowie einem vernünftigen Brennprogramm lassen sich auch unter Windows die "Un-CDs" kopieren/auslesen.

Mehr zum Thema Un-CDs:

http://www.heise.de/ct/03/09/112/default.shtml


----------



## nade (15 November 2007)

Weiß garnicht was ihr habt, hab meine ganzen CD´s als MP3 aufm Rechner, unds Original vor schädlichen Einflüssen, hoffentlich aufwandsgerecht deponiert.
Sehs ja garnienicht ein, mir die CD´s zu Ruinieren, nur damit ichs vom Original höhre, das kennt ja jeder, einmal nicht richtig gegriffen und plapp lieg sie aufm Boden. Im Auto die "Einziehlaufwerke" sind eh Gift, wenn sie nichtmehr die neuesten sind..
Allerdings ist meine Musikrichtung wohl auch die weniger verfolgtere gegenüber HipfHüpf, Bohlenmüll, und sonstigem ohrenkrebsgefährlichem Gejaule und Gestotter.


----------



## ASEGS (15 November 2007)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> @ vollmi: ganz so einfach nicht, erstmal darfst du den kopierschutz nicht umgehen, und selbst wenn die original cd nicht geschützt ist darfst du dir keine best of zusammenschustern.


 
Guten Abend!

@lorenz2512 :
Sorry, aber wie meinst Du das bitte genau? Was meinst Du bitte mit "geschützt"? Im rechtlichen Sinne geschützt oder den technischen Kopierschutz?

Nachtrag:
Also ich kenne das so...
 
Zulässig ist das Kopieren von Audio-CD zu privaten Zwecken.
Der Donwload von Musikwerken aus dem Internet ohne Zustimmung des Urhebers bzw. Berechtigten hingegen nicht. 
Eine Geräteabgabe auf CD-Brenner erfordert, dass CD-Brenner gerade zum Herstellen von Vervielfältigungen von Musikwerken bestimmt sind.
Jedoch sprechen gerade  Kopiersperren gegen ein solches "Bestimmtsein". Insbesondere stellt der Download von Materialien gleich welcher Art aus dem Internet keine nach § 53 UrhG privilegierte und eine Geräteabgabe rechtfertigende Verwertungshandlung dar. 


 
Gruß
ASEGS


----------



## lorenz2512 (16 November 2007)

hallo,
*§ 95a
                    Schutz technischer Maßnahmen*

                     (1) Wirksame technische Maßnahmen zum Schutz eines nach diesem Gesetz geschützten Werkes oder eines anderen nach diesem Gesetz geschützten Schutzgegenstandes dürfen ohne Zustimmung des Rechtsinhabers nicht umgangen werden, soweit dem Handelnden bekannt ist oder den Umständen nach bekannt sein muss, dass die Umgehung erfolgt, um den Zugang zu einem solchen Werk oder Schutzgegenstand oder deren Nutzung zu ermöglichen.

 (2) Technische Maßnahmen im Sinne dieses Gesetzes sind Technologien, Vorrichtungen und Bestandteile, die im normalen Betrieb dazu bestimmt sind, geschützte Werke oder andere nach diesem Gesetz geschützte Schutzgegenstände betreffende Handlungen, die vom Rechtsinhaber nicht genehmigt sind, zu verhindern oder einzuschränken. Technische Maßnahmen sind wirksam, soweit durch sie die Nutzung eines geschützten Werkes oder eines anderen nach diesem Gesetz geschützten Schutzgegenstandes von dem Rechtsinhaber durch eine Zugangskontrolle, einen Schutzmechanismus wie Verschlüsselung, Verzerrung oder sonstige Umwandlung oder einen Mechanismus zur Kontrolle der Vervielfältigung, die die Erreichung des Schutzziels sicherstellen, unter Kontrolle gehalten wird.

(3) Verboten sind die Herstellung, die Einfuhr, die Verbreitung, der Verkauf, die Vermietung, die Werbung im Hinblick auf Verkauf oder Vermietung und der gewerblichen Zwecken dienende Besitz von Vorrichtungen, Erzeugnissen oder Bestandteilen sowie die Erbringung von Dienstleistungen, die

1. Gegenstand einer Verkaufsförderung, Werbung oder Vermarktung mit dem Ziel der Umgehung wirksamer technischer Maßnahmen sind oder

2. abgesehen von der Umgehung wirksamer technischer Maßnahmen nur einen begrenzten wirtschaftlichen Zweck oder Nutzen haben oder

3. hauptsächlich entworfen, hergestellt, angepasst oder erbracht werden, um die Umgehung wirksamer technischer Maßnahmen zu ermöglichen oder zu erleichtern.

(4) Von den Verboten der Absätze 1 und 3 unberührt bleiben Aufgaben und Befugnisse öffentlicher Stellen zum Zwecke des Schutzes der öffentlichen Sicherheit oder der Strafrechtspflege.






Absatz 1 dürfte schon alles sagen, der download war bisher nicht strafbar, ab 1.1.2008 ist er es schon wenn klar zu erkennen ist das es sich um ein geschütztes werk handelt.
Absatz 3 ist insofern interessant: wenn man eine alte zb.clone cd version hat, die den kopierschutz umgeht, darf man die nicht weiterverkaufen.

@ vollmi: komplette cd's darfst du auf dvd archivieren, aber nicht nur ein paar lieder von jeder cd.
*§ 62
					Änderungsverbot*

 					(1) Soweit nach den Bestimmungen dieses Abschnitts die Benutzung eines Werkes zulässig ist, dürfen Änderungen an dem Werk nicht vorgenommen werden. § 39 gilt entsprechend.


----------



## vollmi (16 November 2007)

lorenz2512 schrieb:


> hallo,
> @ vollmi: komplette cd's darfst du auf dvd archivieren, aber nicht nur ein paar lieder von jeder cd.
> *§ 62
> Änderungsverbot*
> ...



Wobei in meinen Augen eine CD kein Werk ist sondern die einzelnen Lieder einzelne Werke.
Ein paar Lieder auf einer CD zusammenfügen kann man kaum als künstlerische Leistung bezeichnen. Die einzelnen Musikstücke zu fertigen hingegen schon.
Die CD ist hier nur Datenträger. Bei einem Remix der die Ganze CD füllt und nur in einzelne Teilstücke unterteilt ist, sieht das schon wieder ganz anders aus.

Gut lebe ich aber in der Schweiz. Wir dürfen runterladen und vervielfältigen. Nur nicht anbieten. Und das wird auch so bleiben, ein Referendung wär ansonsten sicher.

mfG René


----------



## TommyG (17 November 2007)

Du Glücklich Du....

Die Musi die ich mag, wird oft im I- Net verbreitet DAMIT sie jemand lädt und hört. Kleine Lables,unbekanntes Zeuch. (Suchwort 'Zillo'). 'Best of CD's mache ich net, und verkaufen erst recht nicht, aber eine schöne Comilation mit ~ 10h 'ordentlicher' Lala im Auto, das ist mir wichtig, auch wenn ich damit fast schon eine Terrorist bin.

Was mich an der großen Datensammlung durch den Staat stört: Diese kleine harmlose Comment hier im Forum, geppart mit der Conrad- Bestellung über Salzsäure, Aceton und Wasserstoffsuperoxid, die outen mich hier als Bastler, dem 'wissenden' Staatsdiener aber u.U. als Terrorist, da die kriminelle Neigung durch meine Musik und die Chemikalien ja auch für TATP genutzt werden können

In diesem Sinne

legal, illegal, pech gehabt...

Greetz, Tom


----------



## lorenz2512 (18 November 2007)

hallo,
ich habe weniger angst vorm staat als vor findigen rechtsanwälten die einem ne abmahnung zuschicken wegem irgendeinen mist, kein impressum auf der homepage: abmahnung, email ohne signatur: abmahnung, verkauf bei ebay von einer musik cd aus den usa: abmahnung und so weiter, die anwälte werden sich jetzt schon die hände reiben, 6 monate auf meine daten zugreiffen zu können, ein brief an die staatsanwaltschaft der hat das und das gemacht bitte anschlussinhaber zu der ip vom xxxxx um die uhrzeit.
und die staatsanwaltschaft ermittelt dann gegen dich, der rechtsanwalt verlangt akteneinsicht und hat deine adresse........
wenn ich rechtsanwalt wäre würde ich hier durchs forum stöbern, und sämtliche urhebergeschützten bildchen und marken abmahnen, das würde jede menge kohle bringen.......


----------



## Tobi P. (18 November 2007)

Wundert mich eigentlich, dass die Abmahnanwälte alle noch leben. Wenn da jemand die Wahl hat ne halbe Million zu berappen oder ein paar Jahre in den Knast zu gehen - da ist das Leben erst mal zerstört und dann interessiert es doch auch nicht mehr ob man vor Haftantritt noch ein gutes Werk tut und den Anwalt oder seinen Auftraggeber abmurkst. Zumal man mit einem Mord eher durchkommt als mit einem Wirtschaftsverbrechen oder Steuerhinterziehung  


Gruß Tobi


----------



## Dabbes vorm Herrn (18 November 2007)

*Dazu hier mehr.....*

dagegen kann man wohl was machen. Schau mal hier:

http://de.news.yahoo.com/ddp/20071118/ttc-usb-stick-hilft-beim-anonymen-surfen-c3b1417_1.html

Gruss Dabbes


----------



## lorenz2512 (18 November 2007)

hallo,
@ dabbes: schön wäre es, die tor betreiber sollen auch mitloggen, surfen und download sind 2 geschichten, ist eigentlich auch egal, nur die absahner stehen jetzt schon in den startlöchern und warten auf den 1.1., weil dann haben sie es noch leichter.


----------



## Perfektionist (19 November 2007)

*Guten Morgen Gemeinde,*

wer hat denn gestern 2DF DOKU gesehen? fand das ja fast Pflichtprogramm ...


----------



## maxi (19 November 2007)

Gibt es überhaupt schon irgend einen Prozess in Deutschland wegen dem illegalen Besitz einer Medien Kopie (Film, Musik)?

Ich kann mir das irgendwie schwer vorstellen. Wie will den eine angeblich geschädigte Firma einen Nachweiss auf Schaden erbringen?


--

Im übrigen verfechte ich weiterhin das der Kausal beim Verbot liegt.

Stel dir mal vor du stösst mitten in Wald auf eine grosse Kiste ohne Schloss. Oben drauf steht *Öffnen verboten!*. Tja die Kiste hat kein Schloss, ist gross und Massiv, sicher etwas tolles darin. Gerade das Schild gibt ja hinweis das etwas darin sein muss. Bestimmt etwas sehr praktisches oder wertvolles, oder etwas sehr schönes.

(
Als zweites Beispiel, jedoch nicht zum Thema, möchte ich ansprechen das gerade so sachen wie das Thema Kinderpornografie das stts in allen Medien present wirkt bestimmt viel eLeute erst wachrüttelt das es dies gibt.
- 
Als drittes Beispiel, jedoch nicht zum Thema, ist wieder die Medien Presenz und die Aufmerksamkeit auf eine Person. Die gewaltigen Diskussuionen und Schlagzeilen rund um die Person eines Amokläufers machen doch erst potentiellen Personen klar das dies auch ihr vermeintliches Schicksal sein könnte.
)

Zum Thema Dateschnutz und Kopierschutz möchte ich noch einmal auf die Intelligenz der Politiker hoffen und nicht auf ihre Lobby.
Diese zwei Themen zeigen auch wieder eindringlich das ein verbot von Lobbyismus in der Poltik notwendig ist.
i


----------



## zotos (30 November 2007)

Gerade in einem andren Forum entdeckt: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YNqpfe1TDEs

http://www.mdr.de/fakt/5039319.html


Gibt dem Staat nur noch freie Hand dann haben wir bald alle mächtig "Gaudi".


----------



## lorenz2512 (30 November 2007)

hallo,
das recht nehmen sie sich einfach, online durchsuchung, datenspeicherung, usw das läuft jetzt schon, heute soll drüber abgestimmt werden ob nicht jeder rechtsanwalt an die daten von den ip adressen kann, ohne staatsanwalt und richter, ich glaube der staat hat angst vor seinen bürgern.


----------



## zotos (30 November 2007)

*  Schäuble: Informationsgesellschaft ist auch "Basis des Verbrechens"*


----------



## Perfektionist (30 November 2007)

da fällt mir gerade ein: ich sollte mal von der Bühne (Speicher, Dachboden) meine 11mtr-CB-Anlage holen. Da protokolliert keiner IP oder sonstige Daten automatisch ...


----------



## argv_user (30 November 2007)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> da fällt mir gerade ein: ich sollte mal von der Bühne (Speicher, Dachboden) meine 11mtr-CB-Anlage holen. Da protokolliert keiner IP oder sonstige Daten automatisch ...



Da musst Du aber noch Ansprechpartner finden..
(Ich habe auch noch so ein Teil rumliegen)

Flüstere lieber deiner Frau was ins Ohr, das kann auch nicht abgehört werden.

Aber mal ernst Ernst: so langsam gehen mir die "christlichen"
auf den Geist. Die sind definitiv schlimmer als Chili...

Und die sachzwanggeplagten Spezialdemokraten machen natürlich mit! Pfui !!!


----------



## Question_mark (1 Dezember 2007)

*Asshole*

Hallo,



			
				argv_user schrieb:
			
		

> so langsam gehen mir die "christlichen"
> auf den Geist. Die sind definitiv schlimmer als Chili...



Das Problem der christlichen ist ein durch ein schlimmes Erlebnis geprägter Innenminister, der das ganze offenbar psychisch nicht verkraftet hat (kann ich ja auch noch verstehen, aber da soll er doch mal mit Domian drüber sprechen)...
Er glaubt wohl, wir hätten uns alle verabredet, die Räder von seinem Rollstuhl zu klauen und das kann er nur verhindern, wenn er unsere emails, SMS und Telefongespräche abhören lässt...
Dieser Naivling glaubt wohl, dass Terroristen sich der Netze von Teleplemplem, Arcor, 1&1 etc. bedienen ?? 

Genauso ein Vollpfosten wie Lukas Podolski, nur viel gefährlicher ...

Ich geh jetzt mal eben kotzen ....

Gruß

Question_mark

@argv_user : Mit der Überschrift habe ich einen Minister gemeint, nicht Dich  ....


----------



## Perfektionist (1 Dezember 2007)

apropos Innenminister, da hab ich doch mal dem neuesten Attentat hinterhergegoogelt:

http://www.stern.de/politik/panoram...Das-Video-Torten-Angriffs-/603429.html?nv=rss

ist ja im Prinzip harmlos, aber was hätte in der Schachtel außer Torte noch alles drin sein können? Und die Sicherheitskräfte reagieren auch erst, wenn eine/einer schnell zu rennen beginnt - auf was passen _DIE_ eigentlich auf? Außerdem, das hätte doch bestimmt bereits im Vorfeld mit Abhörmaßnahmen unterbunden werden können ...


----------



## nade (1 Dezember 2007)

Also wenn er sich da nicht paranoija selber schützen will...
Hier versucht eine terroristische Organisation die Berlin besetzt selber zu schützen.
Ihnen wird klar, das so langsam die Bevölkerug aufwacht und versucht den handlungsunfähigen Staat 2. deutsche Reich wieder ins leben zurück zu rufen, und dann würde der "provisorische Verwaltung" ihr Dasein komplett verlieren.
So wird schnell das mögliche Vermögen ins Ausland gekarrt und damit vermeindlich terroristische Organisationen ihnen nichts anhaben können die Stasi in verschärfterer Form eingeführt.
Werde mich wohl bald bewaffnen und sonst mit Kriegswaffen ausstatten, und bei bedrohung gegen diese Terroristen zur wehr setzen..
Momentaniges Staatsgebilde Deutschland ist nicht legitimiert und somit auch nicht soverän. Unsere Verfassung ist seit 1989/90 nichtmehr gültig, da die BRD sogar noch vor Wiedervereinigung mit der DDR aufgelöst wurde.
Zudem haben wir immernoch nicht mehr als einen Waffenstillstand. Der Friedensvertrag würde der jetzigen Regierung auch jegliche Rechte entziehen. Grundgesetz würde ersteinmal vom Volke genehmigt werden müssen......
Davor hat der AOK Shopperfahrer angst.....


----------



## Tobi P. (2 Dezember 2007)

Kriegswaffen brauchste nicht - denk mal nach, was ein Elektriker so alles lahmlegen könnte   Und erst recht ein verärgerter SPS-Progger, der mit nem PG bewaffnet ist, Markus heisst und ein bekanntermassen hitziges Gemüt besitzt   


Gruß Tobi


----------



## nade (2 Dezember 2007)

Also zu meinem Kriegswerkzeug gehört ja "nur" mein Werkzeugkoffer... FieldPG müßt ich mir ja auch ersteinmal kaufen.. und ne ordentliche Spaltaxt und 5Kg Argument. Und für Trafohäuser lahm zu legen nehm ich dann die gepierceten Azubis. 
Und den Universalschlüssel (Brecheisen) nicht zu vergessen. *ggg*
Ansonst alt Mc Guyver, der der aus einer Kugelschreiberfeder einem Kaugummiepapier und einem weißen Taschentuch eine Atombombe baut..
Handwerker sind halt nicht zu unterschätzen.... Wer arbeiten ohne Betrieb zu unterbrechen machen kann, kann auch mal kurzerhand den Betrieb lahmlegen.


----------



## Tobi P. (2 Dezember 2007)

Jau - und wer richtig gut ist schafft es sogar den Betrieb lahmzulegen ohne ihn zu unterbrechen  
Das erste was du in der Handwerksausbildung lernst: Improvisieren  

Gruß Tobi


----------



## marera 127 (5 Dezember 2007)

*aktiv werden*



Golden Egg schrieb:


> Schaut euch einfach mal die Seite an. Die Problematik erklärt sich von selbst...
> 
> http://www.vorratsdatenspeicherung.de/
> 
> P.S.: Würde mich freuen wenn dieser Link auch in anderen Foren weiter verbreitet wird. So das so viele Menschen wie möglich darüber bescheid wissen.


 

Kriminelle haben früher,vor Handyzeiten und e-mails schon gerne aus Telefonzellen telefoniert (zwecks der abhöhrsicherheit) und die gibts ja immer noch.:twisted:


----------



## Tobi P. (5 Dezember 2007)

Aber nicht mehr lange, die sind dann wahrscheinlich auch bald illegal :twisted:  Man man man, wenn man dem Vollidioten von Innenminister glauben darf besteht die Weltbevölkerung nur noch aus Terroristen. Ich glaub ich muss ne Umschulung machen  


Gruß Tobi


----------



## Perfektionist (2 März 2010)

bin ich der einzige, der sich heute an diesen Thread hier erinnert?
*diesenthreadwiederhervorhol*

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vorratsdatenspeicherung


> Das Bundesverfassungsgericht hat am 2. März 2010 entschieden,[1] dass die Vorratsdatenspeicherung in der bisherigen Umsetzung verfassungswidrig sei, da sie anlasslos in die Grundrechte sämtlicher Nutzer elektronischer Dienste eingreife und keine Sicherheitsmaßnahmen zum Datenschutz vorsehe. Die Telekommunikationsanbieter sind zur sofortigen Löschung der bereits gesammelten Daten verpflichtet. Unter schärferen Sicherheits- und Transparenzvorkehrungen sei die Vorratsdatenspeicherung laut dem Bundesverfassungsgericht dennoch grundsätzlich möglich.


oder auch:
http://www.bundesverfassungsgericht.de/pressemitteilungen/bvg10-011


----------



## bike (2 März 2010)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> bin ich der einzige, der sich heute an diesen Thread hier erinnert?
> *diesenthreadwiederhervorhol*


Eigentlich nicht  Warst du nur schneller?
Außerdem solltest du auch Zeit lassen, in Ruhe darauf anzustoßen.

Prost!

bike


----------



## Lipperlandstern (2 März 2010)

und was machen jetzt die Abmahnanwälte ??? ok... der eine hat ja schon eine Lösung für sich gefunden... sollen die anderen folgen.....


----------



## Jan (5 März 2010)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> bin ich der einzige, der sich heute an diesen Thread hier erinnert?
> *diesenthreadwiederhervorhol*
> 
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vorratsdatenspeicherung
> ...


 
Ich habe eine passende Ausrede.

Das Thema ist an mir vorbei gegangen, bevor ich auf dieses Forum gestoßen bin.


----------



## Perfektionist (5 März 2010)

Jan schrieb:


> Ich habe eine passende Ausrede.
> 
> Das Thema ist an mir vorbei gegangen, bevor ich auf dieses Forum gestoßen bin.


 
ist schon OK, hatten wir ja hier:


Perfektionist schrieb:


> Hallo Jan,
> 
> die Geschichte des SV ist schon etwas älter. Die Existenz des SV endete Anfang 2007 offiziell hier:
> http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=11939


 
schonmal festgestellt 


Nee, ist OK, ich gehöre ja auch eher zu den Neulingen hier ...


----------

